# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Formül

## müezzin06

bir excel tablosunda G12 hücresinin değeri +750 den büyükse koyu mavi +500 den büyükse mavi +250 den büyükse yeşil ,-250 den küçükse H sütunun dolgu rengi sarı,-250 den büyük -500 den küçük olursa pembe,501 den büyük -750 den küçük olursa kırmızı olsun istiyorum ne yapmalıyım,nasıl bir formül yazmalıyım (ofis2003 kullanıyorum)

----------


## sandy666

try here: *Forum: Non English Excel* (Ingilizce olmayan excel)

----------


## FDibbins

I have moved this thread for you.

Also, Please take a moment to read the forum rules and then amend your thread title to something descriptive of your problem - not what you think the answer might be. (think google search terms?). Once you have done this please send me a PM and I will remove this request.   (*Also, include a link to your thread - copy from the address bar*) 

Many members search our previous posts, and thread titles play a big part of the search.  I doubt anybody would do a search based on your title?   :Wink: 

To change a Title on your post, click EDIT POST then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.

(note: this change is not optional  :Wink:  )

----------


## müezzin06

biraz daha açık yazarmısın,iplik nedir,kodları hangi menüden gireceğim

----------


## müezzin06

Bir excel tablosunda G12 hücresinin değeri +750 den büyükse koyu mavi +500 den büyükse mavi +250 den büyükse yeşil ,-250 den küçükse H sütunun dolgu rengi sarı,-250 den büyük -500 den küçük olursa pembe,501 den büyük -750 den küçük olursa kırmızı olsun istiyorum ne yapmalıyım,nasıl bir formül yazmalıyım (ofis2003 kullanıyorum) örnek bir dosyayı:http://www.dosyaupload.com/account_home.html deneme adlı dosyayla yükledim kulanıcı adı:uzman59 dosya adı:deneme

----------


## AliGW

You will receive no help until you have changed your thread title. This change was requested in post #3. Thank you for your co-operation.

----------


## müezzin06

bir excel tablosunda G12 hücresinin değeri +750 den büyükse koyu mavi +500 den büyükse mavi +250 den büyükse yeşil ,-250 den küçükse H sütunun dolgu 
ofiss2003 kullanıyorum

----------


## sandy666

GTranslation

From post #6
İplik başlığınızı değiştirene kadar hiçbir yardım almayacaksınız. Bu değişiklik, posta # 3'te istendi. İşbirliğiniz için teşekkürler.

----------


## FDibbins

müezzin06 to get other members to help you, you MUST change your title, as I have requested

----------


## AliGW

The OP is sending private messages to try to get help. I do not understand why he will not change his thread title.

----------


## FDibbins

Dont understand the language, so I cant even change it for them  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

> GTranslation
> 
> From post #6
> İplik başlığınızı değiştirene kadar hiçbir yardım almayacaksınız. Bu değişiklik, posta # 3'te istendi. İşbirliğiniz için teşekkürler.



You seem to understand what is being said, can you suggest a title change to me please?

----------


## AliGW

Google Translate's attempt at the Turkish original:




> In an excel table, the value of G12 cell is +750 denier, dark blue +500 denier blue, +250 denier green, -250 denier, H column fill color is yellow, -250 denier is -500 denier if pink, 501 denier is -750 denier I want to red if it is small what should I do, what formula should I write (I use office2003)



This would appear to be about conditional formatting.

----------


## scottiex

I think they want the below series of conditional formats

over 750 dark blue 
750 to 500 blue 
500 to 250 green
-250 to 250 yellow
-250 to -500 pink
-501 to -750 red
...
and maybe below -750 would be deep red?

----------


## müezzin06

nasıl değiştirebilirim yardım lütfen

----------


## AliGW

Change your thread title to something that properly explains the problem you want solving. When you have done that, you may receive help.

İplik başlığınızı, çözmek istediğiniz sorunu düzgün bir şekilde açıklayan bir şeye değiştirin. Bunu yaptıktan sonra yardım alabilirsiniz.

----------


## Saykotran

müezzin06 sana dediler ki bu bağlık daha önce işlendi ve çözüldü yani solved.... diğer dillerdeki excel postlarında arama yap deniyor ayrıca bizim Türkçe forumlarda bu olayı rahatça çözebilirdin. İngilizcen yok buradaki postları okumak için google sana burada çok fayda vermez... :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## FDibbins

Please note that the majority of us cannot understand your language, and therefor do not understand what you are trying to tell us.

Having said that, you have been asked repeatedly to change your title, if this does not happen with your next post here, this thread will be closed

----------


## Saykotran

:Wink:  closed please müzezzin06, last online 18 day

----------

